# Our New Girl Mattie...



## Chuppy (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh my goodness, number 4 is a heart stopper!! SO beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Pawz's mama (Feb 12, 2011)

soxOZ said:


> Introduce Our New Family Member... This is our new girl Mattie...
> She'll be the little sister of our other two Golden's, Maccers & Maesie...
> 
> #1...
> ...


 She's adorable. I like that you got professional photographs done. That's what I do for a living. How old are your other 2 girls??


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love your new little girl what a sweetheart!!! Love your pictures too...we need group shots next!!!!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh she is just beautiful!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a doll!!! Those pictures are priceless. Can't wait to watch her grow up.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

what a cutie-pie! Beautiful pictures!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Amazing pixs of an adorable pup!.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

So pretty! How are M and M taking to her?


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

This thread should have a *Cute Alert* warning...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, little Mattie is so adorable! 

Love these beautiful pictures, what a doll.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Mattie is simply adorable.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh my god! Look at that sweet little face! :heartbeat So cute!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

She's beautiful!
Hows the older siblings taking her?


----------



## scottie (Oct 1, 2007)

Gorgeous, just gorgeous.. How is she settling in with your other dogs, is she being good


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

#3 - look at those long eyelashes - gourgeous girl


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Sooo adorable, congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

AAAAAAAAdorable!!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Chuppy said:


> Oh my goodness, number 4 is a heart stopper!! SO beautiful! Congrats!





Pawz's mama said:


> She's adorable. I like that you got professional photographs done. That's what I do for a living. How old are your other 2 girls??


*Thank you, and appreciate your comments about the photos as they we're taken by myself...
My boy Maccers is 9 and my girl Maesie is 10... I have a few photo below of them...*



janine said:


> I love your new little girl what a sweetheart!!! Love your pictures too...we need group shots next!!!!


*I will when I can get her to sit in one spot for more than a millisecond... ...  LOL..*



caseypooh said:


> Oh she is just beautiful!





Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> What a doll!!! Those pictures are priceless. Can't wait to watch her grow up.





Wendy427 said:


> what a cutie-pie! Beautiful pictures!





HovawartMom said:


> Amazing pixs of an adorable pup!.





C's Mom said:


> So pretty! How are M and M taking to her?





Otter said:


> This thread should have a *Cute Alert* warning...


*Hey thanks mate, but let me tell you this morning she wasn't so cute when she sunk those needle sharp teeth into my foot... OUCH... LOL...*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Congratulations, little Mattie is so adorable! Love these beautiful pictures, what a doll.





General V said:


> Mattie is simply adorable.





EvilNessCroft said:


> Oh my god! Look at that sweet little face! :heartbeat So cute!





Karen2 said:


> She's beautiful! Hows the older siblings taking her?





scottie said:


> Gorgeous, just gorgeous.. How is she settling in with your other dogs, is she being good





Montana's Mommy said:


> #3 - look at those long eyelashes - gourgeous girl





sameli102 said:


> Sooo adorable, congratulations on your new baby!


*
Thanks everyone, she is just a little cutie (at times...****....** LOL..), but have to say after years with our other two and their quiet, obedient gentle nature, we'd forgotten the amount of work it takes to keep up this little cherub... DOH..!!! :doh:... ...
As for how they get on, well Maccers is just so laid back he is really OK with her but Maesie is just a little apprehensive, not that I don't blame her as Mattie has these needle sharp teeth and claws... Ouch... 
Even our cat Mollie is slowly getting use to Mattie, thank goodness...

A couple of photos of my boy Maccers (dark Gold) & my girl Maesie...*


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

OH.......
All three of your Golden's are GORGEOUS and look so full of character, including this adorable babe! I've only ever had one dog at a time, and will be getting another golden once Bello is around 2. Likely a rescue this time. Congrats on your beautiful baby girl!


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

OMG!!!! She is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!!! :--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart:
Congrats on your new girl.. I can't wait to get my girl and boy's prof. pics done..
The girl here in town does them for $80.. I can't wait to get them done..
I just fell in love with your Mattie.. She's stole my heart!!!!...
She is PERFECT!!!..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mattie*

Mattie is SO PRECIOUS-CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Takasnooze said:


> AAAAAAAAdorable!!





baileyboym22 said:


> OH.......
> All three of your Golden's are GORGEOUS and look so full of character, including this adorable babe! I've only ever had one dog at a time, and will be getting another golden once Bello is around 2. Likely a rescue this time. Congrats on your beautiful baby girl!





My Golden Madison said:


> OMG!!!! She is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!!! :--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart:
> Congrats on your new girl.. I can't wait to get my girl and boy's prof. pics done..
> The girl here in town does them for $80.. I can't wait to get them done.. I just fell in love with your Mattie.. She's stole my heart!!!!...
> She is PERFECT!!!..





Karen519 said:


> Mattie is SO PRECIOUS-CONGRATULATIONS!!!


*Again thanks everybody, maybe we're a little bias but we also thinks shes absolutely beautiful....* ....  :311hi-thu
*
Here are a few more shots of our little sweetheart...* :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat 
*#7.









#8...









#9...
*


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Woww...she is beautiful but it doesn't hurt as the photographer knows how to take a good photograph. And you know it. :appl: Wonderful photos.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh, she is just GORGEOUS!! Her eyes in #9 kill me.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Those eyelashes are killer! Drop dead gorgeous pups...all 3 of them...


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh my gosh she is just too precious!! Her pictures are giving me puppy fever!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Absolutely adorable!





rik said:


> Woww...she is beautiful but it doesn't hurt as the photographer knows how to take a good photograph. And you know it. Wonderful photos.


*Thank you Rik for your kind and positive comments...* *Always appreciated...*


maggiesmommy said:


> Those eyelashes are killer! Drop dead gorgeous pups...all 3 of them...





MittaBear said:


> Oh my gosh she is just too precious!! Her pictures are giving me puppy fever!


*Again many thanks for your wonderful comments about our beautiful girl... 
She is just settling in really well, and even the cat isn't paying her too much attention any more...

I had forgotten how energetic puppies were, so who needs to go to a gym, just try and keep up with a puppy... :doh:... ... LOL... *
*But at least she likes the camera and doesn't mind me coming up close taking photos... There will be more so I hope you don't mind and not get too bored looking at Mattie...*


----------

